# sandusky coffin plane



## willis51 (Jun 13, 2011)

i found a sandusky coffin plane and wonder what its worth it is in excellent cond.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

A picture would help when asking questions like this...I'll take a shot at it anyway.

Probably not what you want to hear...but, not much monetarily. I used to make my own planes, like the one below, and would pick up Sandusky planes on ebay (just for the iron-they used good steel). My max bid was always $10-shipping included...making the plane $5 or less.(got some for the opening bid of $0.99) Which IMO was a good deal for the iron I needed. Of course some went for more than my max, but never more than $20 from what I saw. Since I was not interested in the wood part it did not have to be ''in excellent cond'' and condition is important to a collector (usually the guys who outbid me, guys just wanting something to hang on the wall). But Sandusky is not a terribly important plane in the collector market. If you go to ebay right now there are some Sandusky planes listed...I am pretty sure the ones listed for more than $20 will not sell, just from watching them in the past. The seller listed them without really knowing the market and will eat the listing fee (unless he just gets lucky)


----------



## Anywhy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

We have a couple of things in common, I'm from southern IL also, I do the same thing I search eBay for Sandusky planes also sometimes I get lucky and they are in good enough condition to do a little repair & then use it a while before rebuilding it. If can be used I did pay $20 once just so I wouldn't have to rebuild it. Are there any other good names to look for?, or even yet metal to start with to diy my own?


----------

